# Where should I seek critique for a novel length piece of work?



## RaddaRaem (Feb 26, 2012)

I've sort of found myself in an odd situation so to speak. Let me backtrack a little to begin. A couple years ago I started writing furry fiction. My earliest efforts were atrocious but frankly I didn't care.  I had no aspirations about improving myself as a writer and I merely wrote for fun. After a significant break from writing I decided to get back into it with a short story or two. Again, nothing big. The story I am currently working on for my own amusement, 'Shady Impressions', started off as one of those simple short stories. It's primarily a fantasy parody with magic, warriors, giants, guilds, and some heavy handed jabs at RPG's now and then. What is now the first chapter can be found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4273268/

I wound up having a lot of fun with that first little foray into that world and decided to add just a little bit more and more to it over time. Another chapter here and there as every month or so. Which has been going on unabated for the past year and a half. As it currently stands I have failed spectacularly at writing a short story. 'Shady Impressions' currently sits at around 126,000 words and I do not plan on tearing myself away from that world I thought up anytime soon. I basically wrote a freaking novel without even wanting to. 

In the process of writing S.I. I began to become more and more thoughtful of the quality of the work I was pushing out and made efforts to improve myself. I solicited some help from friends here and there to read over my chapters and they have been very helpful in making me aware of some of my flaws as a writer. Right now I'm planning on collecting all the current chapters in 'Shady Impressions' and calling it a novel once I've hit what could be considered a nice stopping point for one. I will then promptly pick right back up from where it left off and start another freaking novel. Now that I've beaten around the bush for an aggravatingly long time, I pose this question.

Does anyone know where I could go to get critique for what is basically my unintended furry fantasy parody novel? I know that my story is getting pretty long in the tooth and would be a lot to ask for any one person to look over. However, it's something that I've become quite invested in and even if it is just some silly parody, I want to make it the best silly parody that I can. So uh... any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 28, 2012)

You know.. it really depends on what you're planning on doing with this.  If you're looking to get it published or are looking to self-publish and sell copies, you'll want to consider hiring a professional.  They're easy to find, but you might want to check with various writers' magazines for an up-to-date list of trusted editors who aren't trying to scam you.  If you just want critique for self-improvement, well... you could _try_ Critique Circle, but that place is generally better for shorter works unless you've already built up a dedicated audience of critiquers there.  Otherwise, well, you'll just have to get lucky.
The Furry Writers' Guild has a list of people are willing to do critiques on works here (I'm on the list, but I couldn't do a novel for you), so you could try some of those folks to start with as well.  Hopefully that gets you started.


----------



## RaddaRaem (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, it is greatly appreciated. I have the tentative idea of self-publishing my work in mind but I still need to do a fair bit of work before I consider that. Given the resources readily available I think I'll try and enlist the assistance of one of the Beta Readers you linked to from the Furry Writer's Guild. Again, thanks for giving me options to consider.


----------

